# Hopefully only Good News Updates!!!



## CHRISTIN RN

Blessings, Birdie Family!

I hope everyone is not going too CRAZY yet for the holiday rush!

Anyway, Just wanted to start a new "Hopefully only Good News updates" thread, as I'm sure I've put you guys through enough by now in the short time I've been here! 

Everyone is doing great here! And...I finally got my laptop back and running again!  Strange how we get attached to our PC's and Cell's!!! What would we do without em'??? 

And yes, I'm keeping track of all the requests for my Rally & Ally Holiday Greeting Cards! Now that I got my laptop and thankfully didn't lose my pics, I can take some nice pics and print them out!

Gotta run to work now! Trying to catch up on lots of work hours lost from looking for Ally and my Jack! I owe a few nurses some time and want to get it over with now before the holiday rush!

Blessings, Hugs and Pecks to all !


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the good news update, Christin! I'm glad things are getting back to the way they should be.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Yes, a very wonderful update. I am glad all is well, and that things are settling down a bit for ya.

-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

Thank you for the update, I'm glad all is fine. Please send your address to me via e-mail so I can send you a greeting card.


----------



## maryjane

Glad to hear everything is going smoothly again!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Greetings to all and Belated New Year Blessings!

All is well here and glad the hectic Holidays are over. I already am planning for a more enjoyable and restful Holiday 2008!!! Meaning NO last minute overstay guests and no Holiday emergency patients!

I've been working 12 hours per day/7 days per week since Dec. 20th!
While my checking account is recovered and ALL vet bills paid in full, my health was a bit staggard rendering all of my free time, after work and caring for my pet gang, spent in bed as not to become ill...which, Thanks to the Lord, I did not!

I really missed being here and have kept all of you close to heart and in prayer! I hope everyone at least received their Rally & Ally holiday cards and if by chance anyone did not receive a card, please pm me. I'm pretty sure I didn't forget anyone, but if so, PLEASE let me know! I appreciate those whom confirmed getting one as well as liking the pic! You're most Welcome!

Was soooo happy to speak with Terry today, which was most overdue! AS always she was getting ready for yet another rescue arrival! I'm sure she'll let us know how it went...another Blessed pidgie for sure!!!

I was also happy to read the mostly good news posts and praying about the sad ones! Glad there were much more good news ones with new arrivals and great updates/pics which warmed my heart and made me feel right back at home!

It was just a couple of days ago that I entered the Co-Hop without receiving my usual greeting....Coco on my right shoulder/Hoppy on my left with lots of face and hair pecks! Scared the you-know-what outta me until I noticed they finally have decided to share a basket! I bought them 2 baskets along with other Christmas goodies such as a large bath tub which they've been enjoying together for a few weeks. When I climbed up see what they were up to, I found that they were kissing up a storm! Up until that moment, I thought they were both cocks....and still may be such since I've not gotten any eggs yet. So now their mated which means less love for me. They probably figured, Hey, Mom spends only 2 split hours a day with us as opposed to 4+ hours she used to spend, so we may as well hook-up! I'm really thrilled for them!

Rally and Ally are doing great! They received a beautiful much larger cage as recommended by Dezirrae, for a Christmas gift and are now enjoying it much better with minimal 'wing slapping' behavior!!! Also no eggs yet.
Guess I should consider myself lucky as I would have to replace with dummy eggs. Both are back to their normal weights and then some after Allys 11 day 
escapade!

I promise to add recent pics/video-clips to my web-album asap and will let everyone know when I do such.
The patient I spend 6 hours of my days with unfortunately is a 2nd/3rd degree burn patient whom is 86 years old. Her medication for pain is heavy-duty when it kicks in and the removal and reapplication of the ointments and bandages is time-consuming, hence my not even bringing my lap-top to work anymore. She may need some skin-grafts, but due to her being a Diabetic and elderly, she may not be able to have the surgery. Which leaves me trying and praying really hard that I can get her deep wounds healed with God's help. I'm exhausted after her care and wish to ask everyone for prayer and guidance as she will only allow me to change her bandages. Please keep her in your prayers....this is very painful and I worry about her heart giving out. Her name is Hannah.

Also, during my work at other patient's homes during the holidays, I had the unfortunate experience of viewing the demise of pigeons in two movies on their televisions!  I never have told a patient to change their viewing channel while caring for them in their homes, however, I most certainly did! Simply horrible even though fake....I hope!!!! Yes, next Christmas/New Years will be planned much differently!!!! 

Thanks for listening and May all of you have a Blessed Happy and Healthy 2008!

Love, Pecks and Prayers to my Birdie Family Always!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for updating us here on the board, Christin! I really enjoyed talking to you today even though we got cut a bit short with the arrival of the dove. It is a Mourning Dove with a broken wing. I will be getting it transferred to my permitted rehabber friend probably tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Christin, I really have missed you! Glad to hear everything is going well for you personally and your babies. You can bet that I will remember Miss Hannah in my prayers.


----------



## Reti

Glad to see you back and please get some rest.
I work only three days a week 12 hour shifts and I am exausted for the rest of the week. I don't know how you do it. Wish I could, my bank account would love it for sure.

I am sure Rally and Ally enjoy their gifts. How wonderful they are mates now.
Waiting for pics.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae

Me too Christin - have missed reading your positive posts. Even when you have bad news your messages are always inspiring somehow. I'm so glad you made it though the hectic holiday's without being ill yourself - I know how busy you were! And also very glad to hear that Ally & Rally are more comfortable in their larger cage now -- I was feeling bad about recommending something that caused them to bicker  And of course I love hearing about budding romances -- so I'm smiling alot about Coco & Hoppy -- I'm sure your Christmas presents inspired them too.

I'll being saying for prayers for Hannah as well - and for you... I know it's difficult for the caregiver too.

Smooches, hugs, and pats on the head to you & all your feathered & furry friends!


----------



## mr squeaks

HI CHRISTIN!!

Yes, sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS FOR HANNAH... We all hope she does well!!

Glad to see you posting... TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO YOU, ALLY & RALLY and ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi Christin!!! Give the gang big hugs and smooches from me. 
I can hardly wait for some more lovely pictures (but I have to forgo the videos as they are painfully slow on dial-up). Glad the crew is getting along so well and that love may be in the air for Coco and Hoppy.

Thoughts and prayers for all of your patients and a special prayer for Hannah.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm glad you have a much deserved break after that shift. Glad to hear your birds are doing well and I'm sure they are glad to have "mama" home for a time being.

Sending special prayers up for Hannah and for you too!

Thank you for sharing and caring.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Thanks Guys!*

Thanks for the prayers for Hannah...I'll be sure to tell her tomorrow! She'll be thrilled. Wounds looked much better tonight! (actually last night!) So, keep up the great prayers! 

Terry, so glad that you have a friend to help you with the little dove. Ouch! a broken wing must hurt like a broken arm I imagine. It was ok that you had to run and take care of that poor dove...I always pray that God will continue to bless all of you 'daily' rescuers with stamina as I know that you guys do great work from the heart! Most admirable!

Thanks for the warm welcome and prayers for Hannah, Maggie...Hope all is well with you and yours. I still have to catch up on these threads to see how everything is with all of you guys!

Reti, My 12 hours are broken up throughout the day, so thankfully I can come home and care for and spend time with my gang! Reminds me of when my human children were small....had to do the same with lots of 8 hour nite shifts. No more nites for me! I don't know how you can do 12 hours straight!
My dogs would have my house torn to shreds if I did that! Thanks also for the prayers!

Dezirrae, don't be silly! The only part about the cage that was a pain was building it!!! How you did it by yourself is unbelieveable! I really needed this heavy duty one and thank you for directing me on getting it. At least if the dogs get into my room somehow they would never be able to get to Rally and Ally. Thanks for the prayers too! It's already snowing here, so I'm glad to be home having a nice glass of wine...or 2 or 3! LOL Hope you and Dave are safe home and careful driving in the morning!

Thanks Shi...hugs and scritches to you guys too! Thanks for the prayers and well-wishes! Still nothing about the laughing of Doves...I bet it's in a Dove book somewhere! I'm determined to find out what the heck they communicate by doing that...maybe just happy. ????

Hugs and smooches back to you and yours, Mary! Thanks so much for the prayers! Seems like they're already working! I love your little Pine vine with the birdies on it by your sig. Sooooo cute!
Oh darn...sorry you can't enjoy the videos...I use to hate the dial-up...I think you can get a wireless card via your cell phone provider, however, not sure if it's just for laptops. Maybe they have one for desktops also. ???
I'll let you know when the pics are downloaded...still in my camera. 

Thanks Treesa for the prayers and well wishes. Always nice to take a break with PT! Hope all is well by your nest also!
I'll run and check out some threads to see whats up with everyone! 

Thanks again, Birdie Family!


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Christin,

Good to hear from you again and all your news. You must be exhausted working 12 hours 7 days of the week  !! Please do take good care of yourself. It sounds like you have a very special therapeutic relationship with Hannah and I too join you in prayer that with your great care and dedication she will heal soon.

When I was a final year student nurse in 2006 I found my placement in the community to be one of my most interesting, challenging and rewarding experiences. I'd always been interested in wound care and it was so great to be involved in, and see improvement in some my patient's wounds at each visit . I now work as an anaesthetic nurse in theatres so I still see lots of wounds but only for a short time perioperatively/in the recovery room. I do though think about my patients and how they are recovering long-term postoperatively. 

Lindi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Lindi!
Thanks for the prayers and well-wishes!
I used to work in the O.R. for about a year or so. There is a not-so-kind saying in that circle, "The best patient is an unconscious patient"! LOL For me it's not the case....most times! LOL
I used to wonder as you do how they faired after going home...now I know.
When done from the heart, Nursing is a most honorable profession....second to rescuing God's Beloved Creatures that is!  
Bless you for your kind post!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*2 eggs from Hoppy...I think!*

Well, I came home and checked the Co-Hop and sure enough there were 2 eggs in Hoppy's basket....I had the dummie eggs ready and replaced them.
Would have been nice to see how the babies turned out from those 2 beauties, but sooooo many birdies whom are without homes as well as being so picked upon by society at this time.
Besides, I wouldn't want to let them go out on their own nor keep them captive when healthy.
For the first time in years, I saw a large red-winged Hawk flying above my home....quite beautiful as well as scary! The post-man whom pointed the Hawk out to me said they come every so often around this area.
Sooooo happy that Ally is home safe and sound.
Anyway, I held the eggs in front of my spot light and didn't see any shadows.
It was kind of sad to discard them in the trash. Wondering if I hurt Coco and Hoppy's feelings. They're still taking turns on the dummies.
I hope this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## TAWhatley

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Anyway, I held the eggs in front of my spot light and didn't see any shadows.
> It was kind of sad to discard them in the trash. Wondering if I hurt Coco and Hoppy's feelings. They're still taking turns on the dummies.
> I hope this doesn't happen too often.


You did right, Christin, and it will continue to happen .. the incubation period for doves is only 14 days .. so it WILL happen pretty frequently for them .. probably about once a month! With pigeons the incubation time is about 18-20 days .. they will have eggs again in about 5 weeks .. You didn't hurt their feelings .. their will to procreate is just incredible!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks for the support and info., Terry!
Hoppy seemed mad with grunting noises when I put my hand in the basket to get the eggs out....I then quickly with my other hand placed the dummies where the real ones were. She then stopped grunting.
I'll leave them until Coco & Hoppy start coming out of the basket together/not showing interest.
The real eggs were small though...I don't see how a baby could come from such a small egg. The dummie ones were larger. Maybe I should go find some smaller dummie eggs tomorrow.
I feel better to go to sleep now.
Thanks again!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*More eggs!!!???*

Blessed Greetings, Birdie Family!

I found 2 eggs in Coco & Hoppy's basket! One was cracked. I took both out and replaced with the dummies again. I think they need smaller ones, because they became disinterested pretty quickly from the last time which was only 2 weeks ago!
Now I go to check the temp. in the Co-Hop and there are 2 more eggs next to the dummy eggs???
Can one Hen lay 4 eggs so quickly? Do I need to replace with 2 more dummie eggs???
Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## TAWhatley

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Blessed Greetings, Birdie Family!
> 
> I found 2 eggs in Coco & Hoppy's basket! One was cracked. I took both out and replaced with the dummies again. I think they need smaller ones, because they became disinterested pretty quickly from the last time which was only 2 weeks ago!
> Now I go to check the temp. in the Co-Hop and there are 2 more eggs next to the dummy eggs???
> Can one Hen lay 4 eggs so quickly? Do I need to replace with 2 more dummie eggs???
> Thanks for any guidance!


Nope .. one hen will not have laid four eggs .. two hens .. yes ..

Nope, just give them the two dummy eggs and see what happens.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Oh...thank you, Terry!

That means that Coco and Hoppy are Hen Friends! Yey!
Next time they can keep their cute little eggs for awhile. I still can't find dummies that are as small as theirs!
Any idea on where I might find cute little small plastic eggs? I've already checked 2 large craft stores. (Michaels/AC Moore)
This is great news and a great relief. I've been a bit paranoid expecially after reading the other 'oops' posts! 

Thanks again....I appreciate your giving me another good nights rest!
Bless your heart!
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## TAWhatley

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Oh...thank you, Terry!
> 
> That means that Coco and Hoppy are Hen Friends! Yey!
> Next time they can keep their cute little eggs for awhile. I still can't find dummies that are as small as theirs!
> Any idea on where I might find cute little small plastic eggs? I've already checked 2 large craft stores. (Michaels/AC Moore)
> This is great news and a great relief. I've been a bit paranoid expecially after reading the other 'oops' posts!
> 
> Thanks again....I appreciate your giving me another good nights rest!
> Bless your heart!
> Sweet Dreams!


Just take the eggs and hard boil them and put them back .. no need to find fakes or worry about the sizes ..

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae

Isn't egg time fun Christin  What size dummies do you have? I picked mine up at Michael's -- wooden "Robin's" eggs. I'd have to say the Juliet & Noel take to them pretty well since they will sit on them for weeks! I mean like going on 3 wks. I did take the first set out after a full 3 wks, but 3 days later - ploop... egg layin time again. So now I'm going to just wait it out... see just how long they will sit on them. But, I digress... If you do wind up looking for other dummy eggs and want to try Michael's again, have a look in the wood craft section... that's where I wound up finding the one's I'm using. Or if you'd like - since they sell them in bags of 6 - I'd be happy to mail you 3 that I never use.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks again and again, Terry!
I just about have enough nerve to grab them and run like a maniac to the trash can! It would be perfect if I could boil them and let them get to a comfortable tempid temp. and then put them back. I'll try. 
Great idea though.

Thanks, Dez. They were the smallest I could find. Though they didn't come in a bag...just loose, so I'll have to look again. If you could give me the measurement of yours, I can see if they are smaller than mine.
If they are, I'll check back at Michaels which is only minutes from my home.
I wish I could find plastic ones. I'll also try Terry's great idea if I have the nerve. At least I can feel better now that I know there aren't little babies in the eggs. UGH!


----------



## Dezirrae

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Thanks again and again, Terry!
> I just about have enough nerve to grab them and run like a maniac to the trash can! It would be perfect if I could boil them and let them get to a comfortable tempid temp. and then put them back. I'll try.
> Great idea though.
> 
> Thanks, Dez. They were the smallest I could find. Though they didn't come in a bag...just loose, so I'll have to look again. If you could give me the measurement of yours, I can see if they are smaller than mine.
> If they are, I'll check back at Michaels which is only minutes from my home.
> I wish I could find plastic ones. I'll also try Terry's great idea if I have the nerve. At least I can feel better now that I know there aren't little babies in the eggs. UGH!



Oh Christin - just picturing you doing a "grab & dash" gave me a smile  It did feel strange to me too the first time though - so I know what you mean. Sillier yet - I can't bear to throw mine away right away  They sit on the windowsill for about a day (I can hear y'll saying "why'd ya take em out then)... I have no good reason  

The wooden eggs I got from Michael's are 1 3/8 inch long and 2 6/8 inch round (the widest part of the egg). I was hoping to find smaller ones too, but Juliet & Noel adapt to these so well I stopped looking around. I wait until all four eggs are laid - let them sit on all four for a day or two and then switch all four with 2 wooden one's at one time (trying to sneak the switch in between the two sitting on them). 

Let me know how many days your ladies go between eggs -- when they loose interest in the current ones and lay new ones... mine seem to be averaging about 3 days and I thought that seemed a bit quick.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*St. Valentine Blessings To All/update*

Blessed Greetings, Dear Birdie Family!

Well, where have I been???
Observing the Lenten season....as best I can! 
Reading my Holy Books, viewing Scripture DVD's, fasting, doing my 'daily good deeds' in between daily Mass, work and caring for my pet gang....all that fun stuff...preparing for Easter/Resurrection Day. 

If that weren't enough, I desperately am trying to catch up on my studies...if I am successful, I'll receive my Relaxation Therapist Degree at the end of March! Please pray for my success!

Have only been online here to check for a short while in the wee hours of each morning before passing out! Which I will come back and do after I get the pet gang settled for tonight!

Also, really busy trying to keep the barn and Co-Hop warm on those below freezing temps/snow storm days! UGH!

Great news about my patient, Hannah! She is healing beautifully from her 2nd/3rd degree burns! Still has alot of pain, however, is non-compliant with her pain meds. Well you know what they say about 'leading a horse to water...etc. The doc whom initially wanted to do skin grafts exclaimed, "Holy cow" at her last visit! AMEN and thanks to those who prayed for her....it's working!

Dez, hope you're dealing with this cold weather successfully.
Never got a chance to respond to your measurement post....my wood eggs are about 1.5" round with a flat bottom. Obviously didn't work as Coco & Hoppy became disinterested within 3-4 days. I left their new eggs in their basket. They have been taking turns sitting on them for 2 days, so I'll let you know how long it lasts. 

I'll check to see what everyone is up to in a short while!
Hope & Pray that everyone is doing well!

Wishing everyone the True and Everlasting Love of God our Heavenly Father, our Blessed Mother Mary and our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ today and always!


----------



## flitsnowzoom

How do you ever cram it all in!!??!! Maybe you'd better take that relaxation therapy degree to heart and take some time for yourself  

I know I always look forward to your posts because it seems like they are always so upbeat and "zippy". 

We had a beautiful day today. It got up to the 60's and most of the snow on the streets melted, just in time for the next round of snow. We have a high wind warning out and a forecast for 3-6 inches of snow after midnight. Speaking of which, the witching hour approachth for those of us who got up way too early this am.
Glad to hear Miss Hannah is improving. Good for her! 
Yawn and good night to all.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the great update, Christin! Bless you for your care of Hannah and your other patients and to any needy being that comes your way!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Early morning Blessings, Mary & Terry!


Thanks for the replies!
Mary, I hope you guys are spared the snow...I had alot of large branches come down with the high winds. I pray you guys fair well!
Believe it or not, I implement everything I learn, hence my remaining sane as well as energetic! This Lent season has also forced me to take more time for prayerful meditation. I'll also go get some Zzzzzzz's now. Thankfully, I can sleep till 10am tomorrow!

Terry, I was glad to catch up on some of the threads, but not as many as I would've liked....I'll get back tomorrow.
Thanks for the kind words....We can all say the same about you and much more! Hope your gang are doing well!

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin!!!

Happy Valentine's Day!!! 

I am glad to hear Hannah is doing so well.

You are an an inspiration and definitely any patient that has you for a nurse, is quite lucky.

I'm struggling with my lenten duties but trying. Hope to get more time to do more READING as well as praying.

God bless you and yours, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae

So glad to see an update Christin - I do love your upbeat posts  You're first paragraph though made me tired - LOL... Glad that you are taking some time for yourself too! You're going to make an awesome therapist - so congratulations (in advance) on earning your degree. I have no doubt that you receive it!

Wonderful news about Hannah too - I was wondering how she was doing. I'll keep saying prayers for her.

We're doing okay with the cold weather - everyone staying warm as long as we can work from home once in awhile 

I kind of wish Juliette & Noel would take a break from laying eggs - they're machines I tell you - only 3 days max between. I'll do a full update soon.

Hope you've had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Treesa & Dez!

Yea, I know what you mean, Treesa, about 'struggling with Lenten duties'....stupid me went out for St. Valentine's Day for a 'small' dinner and mistakenly ordered a diet Coke and realized after drinking half of it!!! So, I just said to myself, "Self, it's St. Valentine's Day, so enjoy!" Which would have not been so bad if I didn't then order a Scotch & soda!!!!
HOWEVER, was then most happy to come upon another 'good deed' opportunity....As we were leaving the restaurant, I noticed a man grabbing a dirty bag from the restaurant's garbage dumpster and filling it with with discarded food....I quickly ran to my car and grabbed a package that I had intended to mail to someone, however, missed the post-office today....it contained some prayer cards and Rosary beads. I then went over to the man and asked if he would like the items, to which he replied 'Sure, why not."
I then asked him if I could buy the bag of dirty food from him for $20.00.
He was more than happy to accept. I told him I didn't want him to get sick and we prayed together and I blessed him with my Holy Water. My Holy Water is like my American Express Card....I never leave home without it!
I sobbed all the way home with that bag on the floor of my vehicle until I put it in my trash container. Really effected me that my pets eat better than many humans. His name is Stephen...I'll be offering today's fast and prayers for him. I hope he bears his cross well until he gets Home. Really heartbreaking. 

WOW, Dez! Only 3 days in between laying eggs??? I thought 2 weeks was bad! Thankfully, Coco & Hoppy are still sitting on their 'original' eggs. This makes day 3. I'll see what happens and keep you updated. Might be best if we just let them keep their eggs until they realize it's a no-show!
Thanks for the encouragement about the degree. I didn't do any studying today, so I feel bad. Hopefully I can get some in before work tomorrow.
Glad you guys are nice and toasty at home! Gee, it's cold again tonight!

Thanks so much for your prayers, guys! I really feel it helping me to take care of Hannah as unfortunately her docs are not updated on burn care.
Thankfully, I'm a member of a Nurses wound care forum, and therefore fortunate to have additional guidance.

Remember, tomorrow's Friday...try to get a Stations of the Cross in.
I do it with EWTN (Eternal Word Television Network) at 2pm followed by the Divine Mercy meditation at 3pm. For some reason my church does not do the Stations until Good Friday. ??? I don't want to say anything for now because I bothered them already about the Twelve Days of Christmas from Dec.26 to Jan. 6!  I'll save it for next year lest they kick me out!!!

Sweet Dreams, Birdie Family!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

Thank you for sharing with us, and I'm going to say a special prayer for Stephen also and all those in similar circumstances during Adoration today.

I'm sure Hannah appreciates the extra mile you go to help her.

Thank you for the information on EWTN.

Well that scotch and soda sounds like an excellent choice.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Treesa!

Yep, that scotch & soda really tasted good....still thinking about it!!! I'm terrible!

Thanks for the prayers for Stephen. I thought about him in this cold weather...he said he was from a nearby town, however, would not share with me exactly where or the conditions. I wanted to be of more service to him, but he just went off into the dark. I mentioned to him that Saint Stephen was the first martyr for Christ.

Got your pm...pm'd ya back!

Lenten season Blessing to you and yours!...
Remember, just do your best and God will do the rest! AMEN!


----------



## Dezirrae

You are such a beautiful soul Christin! I keep thinking of your encounter with Stephen -- I believe you were in that exact place at that exact time to give Stephen exactly what he likely needed just then... hope. Just a gut feeling.

What is Stations of the Cross? I've not heard of that before.

Juliet and Noel and still sharing sitting on Noel's eggs - the real ones. At least I think they're Noel's eggs. Last few times they've been in synch and laid their eggs together, but not this time. I think maybe Juliet is more accepting of the fake eggs while Noel doesn't "buy" them  We'll see... keep me posted on how yours are doing with the real eggs.

Have a great Saturday - hope you're able to enjoy a little of this sunshine (even if it is still chhhhiiiiilllly)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*STILL SITTING ON 2 EGGS NOW 3! Question...*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Coco & Hoppy are still sharing duties with the 2 'real' eggs from Feb. 11-12.
Now there is another egg next to the first 2.
Question...Should I wait for the 4th then remove 2 or just let them continue sitting on the 3-4?
I'm glad that they remain interested for now 6-7 days, so I don't want to spoil it by removing unless anybody thinks it's better to have them just sit on 2.

Thanks in advance for 'expert' advice! 

Dez, guess letting them sit on the 'unfertile' eggs seems to be working...we're on day 6 with the first 2...now 3. I expect 4 tomorrow. I'll remove 2 depending on what you experts suggest.??? 
This weather is crazy, isn't it?
Glad it's a bit warmer tonight...it always makes me feel better when the oil heater is off. Tomorrow, or I should say today, will be close to 60 then back to 30's the following day! I try to keep the Co-Hop above 40.
RE: Stations of the Cross...tracing the passion of Christ from Holy Thursday to Good Friday (Crucifixion)! Still wonder why they call it 'Good Friday'...seemed like a not-so-good one!  Well ya know what they say, "When in Rome, do as the Romans do"! I'm happy to send you the pamphlet if you'd like!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin!

I would keep the egg count down to two. I doubt it will really upset them to remove an egg or two.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Christin!
> 
> I would keep the egg count down to two. I doubt it will really upset them to remove an egg or two.
> 
> Terry


Agree. When I have two hens lay 4 eggs, I always take two of them. I don't think they can count so good.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Will do, Terry/Renee!

The 4th egg was layed today...I should say yesterday.
They seem to get so pissed-off (pardon the expression) when I try to take a look and put my hand in the basket. Biting me and making horrible noises...like saying, "get the blank outta here...you're just supposed to feed us and clean up after us!"

I'll get the 2 out later this morning....I hope they'll both come down to eat breakfast, but they've only done that a couple of times when they have eggs in the basket. Anyway, getting bit by one is better than getting bit by both of them.

Thanks so much for the guidance....I'm glad they won't notice the missing 2 eggs. I hope I get lucky and grab ones that came from each of them. Yea right.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Fyi*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

So far so good with the 2 'real' eggs...still sitting on them for 10 days.
Guess these guys know the real thing from the dummies which they sat on for max. 3-4 days.

Anyway, just wanted to let those whom have success with dummies that if you go to a store called '5 Below' they are now carrying just the right size plastic eggs for Easter in pastel colors...I chose the ones that had cream colored ones mixed in with the pinks/lavenders etc. so you have to look at the different bags (about 12 per package...I think). They do come apart, however, so maybe have to secure together somehow with something non-toxic. They are small and light, so one could also stuff with something before securing together to give them some weight. I'll keep some on hand for Rally & Ally.
If anyone is having a difficult time keeping their birds interested in the larger wooden dummies and would like to try these plastic smaller size ones and is without a 5 Below near, I'd be happy to purchase a bag and send it to you.
Let me know asap, however, due to possible sell-out as Easter approaches!

Was just now wondering...
if they know the difference in colors?/Would one be able to use any color plastic eggs?

Blessings to all!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

Thank you for your offer and giving us a new resource for plastic color eggs. I like the colors too, they look so festive.

I have tried the smaller plastic Easter eggs in the past and my birds didn't mind, but those are the birds that don't have problems with "dummy" eggs, the others who always instinctively know, well those birds you just can't please with color or wooden or plastic eggs. They just have to have the real thing.

As far as color goes, I don't think they mind the colors as long as they aren't too dark or too bright. I think pastels are fine, and beautiful.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Christin 

Yup - I'm hoping maybe the real eggs are doing the trick too  Juliet's two have shown up now - so they're sitting on 3 real one's. I did remove one - looked uncomfortable  I just hope they get more than a 3 day break this time!! Poor babies... I always think the one out of the nest is lonley hanging out by itself.

Thanks for the info about the Stations of the Cross -- I "googled" it and now feel much more educated. Thanks for the offer of the pamphlet though.

I love your idea about the plastic eggs - didn't even think of that and I was shopping tonight too - oy... then again - if they do okay with the real eggs I'll just let them sit on the real ones. 

Hope you and all your feathered and furry friends are hunkered down tonight - looks like you'll be getting a bit more white stuff than I will  I'm right on the "will change to messy, icky stuff" line again.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks, Treesa/Dez!

Nice to know they don't mind the pastel colors. At least I'll have them ready for Rally and Ally...I imagine Dove eggs are smaller the pidgies...???

Dez, why do you keep 3 in the nest instead of 2??? Your doves are small like mine....actually they could all be twins! I was advised to only keep 2 for the pidgies (day 11 on the real eggs).....is it different with doves? I'd like to know before Rally/Ally start laying....thanks a bunch!
Be careful if you have to drive....might be alot of ice. Soooo glad I traded my van in for the 4 wheel drive....of course it was only because I almost got killed the last 2 prior winters! Stupid van.
Great idea about googling the current Holy celebrations....I'm going to try it as well! Thanks...that should be fun thing to do during study time for Lent! 

Blessing to you and yours Birdie 'Gals'!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*18th day on 1 egg now....???*

Greetings Birdie Family!

I know alot of you are busy with all those cute newbies, however, I need some direction on how to proceed with regard to Coco & Hoppy's egg sitting.
2 days ago they kicked one of the 2 eggs out of their basket.
They are continuing to sit on the one egg and tonight ends the 17th day since they laid the first egg. I was wondering if...
(A) I should add a plastic dummy to the one real one, or
(B) Remove the one remaining egg and allow them to move on ???

Also, one more thing, please...
Rally had not been looking well since last night and again this afternoon...fluffed up and eyes half closed...not moving around the cage as usual. I thought he might be in pain, so early this morning I gave him some water mixed with aspirin (325mg tab crushed and diluted in 250ml. water) as suggested in the Pain Management book chart for birds. I filled a 1ml syringe and gave it to him in his beak and then filled one of the 3 water feeders with some more of the solution. He perked up to his usual self for a few hours and then back to not looking well later this afternoon....I repeated the same dosage (1ml.)
3 days ago I added some 'fine sunflower chips' mixed with what I was told at the bird feed store was Thistle seed. I looked at the lable to be sure and see that it says 'niger seed' instead of thistle seed. Are they the same?
Could the new mix be what is making him ill? 
And yes, poops seem normal....dropped a sample over to the vet today and did not receive a call stating any problem. I will call tomorrow to be sure.
Just wanted your thoughts on the new seed which the guy at the feed store recommended.

Thanks for any advice on these 2 inquiries!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm sorry to hear Rally is not feeling well. Make sure Rally is on heat and that he is eating and drinking. I'm not sure about the seed, are any of your other birds effected by it? I would hold off giving it to Rally for now. I hope you will hear something from the vet soon.

I would leave the egg in Coco and Hoppy's nest, let them continue to sit until they both lose interest, then you can remove it.

I'm sure others will be along with answers too, thank you for your attentiveness to your birds needs.


----------



## Pidgey

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Also, one more thing, please...
> Rally had not been looking well since last night and again this afternoon...fluffed up and eyes half closed...not moving around the cage as usual. I thought he might be in pain, so early this morning I gave him some water mixed with aspirin (325mg tab crushed and diluted in 250ml. water) as suggested in the Pain Management book chart for birds. *I filled a 1ml syringe and gave it to him in his beak and then filled one of the 3 water feeders with some more of the solution.* He perked up to his usual self for a few hours and then back to not looking well later this afternoon....I repeated the same dosage (1ml.)


Letting them have that solution in a waterer so that they can drink all they want (so I surmise from what you've said) could be very disastrous. The basic dosage that you'd listed is in the ballpark although there should be some consideration for the bird's weight basis. For instance, if the dosage rate should be 2 mg/kg, PO, SID (2 milligrams of medicine per kilogram of bird, Orally, Once Daily), then a quarter-kilogram bird (250 Grams is roughly 1/2 pound) would only get 1/2 of the solution that you directly administered. It can be very dangerous stuff and not to be given on a whim.

Pidgey


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Greetings and Thanks, Treesa/Pidgey!

Great, Treesa, I'll just let Coco & Hoppy continue sharing their 1 lone egg...tonight ends day 18...I'm surprised they've not kicked it out yet?
Pretty cool in the Co-Hop, so I don't think it will spoil too quickly...thermostat kept at 42, however depends on how cold it is along with the wind. Thankfully they are between my house and the neighbors garage, so if the winds are blowing in either direction, we're ok.
Just if it changes and hits the other 2 sides we have trouble keeping it above 32. 
I did remove the dishes with the new seed mix and quickly went and bought a bag of the Kaytee mix for doves. Figures I just made a full bucket with the new seed and other seeds. All the birds ate the new seed and only Rally became ill....may be unrelated, however, I removed it from his and Ally's cage anyway to be safe. I never even heard of 'niger' seed....I wonder why the man told me it was 'thistle'.  I'll have to research.
Also, Rally's stool is fine along with the others. I dropped off a sample of all the birds being that I was making the trip.  

Pidgey, I ran and removed the water dish as soon as I read your post....didn't seem like any was missing but hard to tell with the little sips they take. The dish holds about 1.5 ounces. The solution I mixed comes out to 1.3mg per ml. 
He weighs 135gms. 
The NSAID chart for birds states 
"5mg/Kg 6-8 hourly OR 325mg/250ml drinking water" 

I thought I was low-balling it for safety...please if you have time, let me know how much exactly should I give him in case that he acts up during the night. He seems fine so far....I think he may have vomited cause there was something gritty and black on the paper towel when I came home this afternoon...not at all like the surrounding poop. I just don't want him to suffer any pain. 
So far eating/drinking the plain water/pooping fine and behaving as usual, but that's what he did yesterday for awhile and then all of a sudden acting like he was having pain when swallowing (I assume) he was like bobbing his head up and down then fluffing up with his eyes closed. I checked his little tiny mouth and seems dk. pinkish...but didn't get a chance to look that closely due to him wanting to get back to his cage....he was not a happy camper and either was his mate whom continued yelling at me from the cage until he came back!

Couldn't get home in time to get the dogs out and pack the doves and drive in traffic to the vet before they left for the day and tonight supposed to have another snow 'event' as they put it. 3-6 inches by morning but supposed to melt by afternoon. ??? Hopefully he'll be fine by then...I pray!

Bless you guys for your help! I'll check back later.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Christin, sorry Rally is a little under the weather.

I doubt that he is in pain given what his symptoms are. In all the years we have rehabbed, we have never given any pigeons or songbirds aspirin. That is not to say we won't in the future if I can't get to a vet. If any of our birds have had severe wounds or breaks the vet usually prescribes something called Metacam for pain but we have not had to use that a great deal either.

It seems to me that doves get yeast problems more than pigeons and that may be what is bothering Rally. Hopefully, you can get him to a vet tomorrow and find out for sure.

You can be sure that I'll remember your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Christin,

I didn't have a chance to check in earlier - but reading the past few posts it was a mix of OMG  and semi-relief that at least Ally's stools are okay. Of course I hope he improves very quickly! 



CHRISTIN RN said:


> I never even heard of 'niger' seed....I wonder why the man told me it was 'thistle'.  I'll have to research.


Figured I'd try and save you some time though I'm sure you'll do further research. Unless the seed had spoiled I don't think it was the nyjer -- Juliet and Noel love the canary mix I feed them and one of the ingredients is nyjer. Here's some info. I found to explain the thistle or nyjer name: _Often called "thistle", when placed in tube feeders, nyjer is valued for its high nutritional value and special appeal to finches and smaller song birds. The actual cost of this is less than you think as there are many more seeds per feeder filling than when larger seeds are used. _ From PRDSeed.com (http://prdseed.com/products/nyjer.html?gclid=CM3NxLje6pECFQOmlgodYgG2fA)

Keep us posted on his condition and of course I'll be saying some prayers.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Maggie/Dezirrae!

Got out of work early to check on Rally...he seems to be ok, not his regular self, but at least not puffed and squinty eyed.

Thanks, Maggie, for the info. about Metcam...I'll ask the vet about tomorrow as well as about Rally having a yeast problem. Wonder how he could get that?
I'll read up about it. He and Ally are in my bedroom so I'll be able to check on him throughout the night.

Thanks, Dez, for the website...sounds like the same seed I have, however, on the bag it's spelled n-i-g-e-r.... I'm going to call that birdfeed store to make sure. It's mixed with 'fine sunflower chips'. I don't think it was the new seed...got a 20lb. bag and the other birdies ate it and are fine.

We'll see what happens....Hopefully the snow will stop by morning!

I appreciate so much you guys helping Rally with your prayers....may you be blessed in return!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Hope all is well with you guys!...I'll check out some threads later when I get back from work. Just wanted to quickly do a Rally update..
Vet was booked solid for Sat. taking only emergencies. which thankfully I didn't have! Rally is eating/drinking/pooping fine. So we'll see how he does tomorrow flying around with Ally in the Gazebo. Supposed to be really nice out...finally!
Today it was funny because Ally took one of the toy balls from the bottom of the cage and carried it in her beak up to the basket and was sitting on it so happily...I took a quick pic and then she jumped off to try and peck me through the cage! I'll post a pic later. Soooo cute.

Coco & Hoppy are still taking turns on their one egg. Tonight is end of day 20.
I wish they would move on already, though, I've enjoyed spending the early morning with Coco one on one and also in the evening with Hoppy.

Gotta run..break is over!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm glad to hear Rally is eating and drinking and pooping well.  I can just picture Ally carrying her toy ball, how cute! 

It's actually a blessing that Coco and Hoppy continue to sit on the one egg, because its better then them laying eggs continueously, that can bring on bigger problems in the long run. They should be getting done with it soon.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Christin!

Just popping in to say HI and wish ALL THE BEST TO RALLY and the REST!!

Squeaks is still on his egg...have no idea when he will decide enough is enough and go back into mate mode...He's his own bird and resists my "friendly" (say petting and scritching) overtures! *SIGH* Well, the cats are happy!

WISHING ALL, LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES AND HEALING THOUGHTS!

Looking forward to positive updates!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi, Treesa/Shi!

Well, there's another egg in Coco & Hoppy's basket! I just got home and checked on them before I came into the house and low and behold, somebody, I think Hoppy laid another egg! Wasn't there this morning!
So I expect another one to follow. I wish I knew which one to remove when the 3rd egg comes. Any way to tell the difference?

Yep, Treesa, they actually stayed on the 'real' eggs for 20 full days! I'm hoping that they will kick the old one out of the basket for me. 

Oh, poor Shi! Squeaks has been neglecting you? How long has he been on his little egg! Must be hard on him to sit on it all alone. Does he ever leave the egg to eat/drink?

Rally update....this morning Rally seemed fine and then when I came home in the afternoon he was with his eyes closed and twitching his head a couple of times...also away from Ally, so she's not too happy. I left them to rest in their cage for today and hopefully they will want to come out to fly tomorrow as it will be another nice day. I'm only going to work in the morning and then stay home until I go to my night job to run Rally over to the vet. I can't figure why he was fine and now not so good.

I did try to post the cute pics of Ally with her toy ball last night, but it didn't work. I'll try again now.
Be back after I get the gang settled in for the night!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Rally's Vet visit....*

Greetings, Birdie Family!
Quick update before hitting the hay....
Well, today's weather turned out to be not so nice, however, was glad to have an earlier appt. at the vet due to a cancellation. 
Dr. Diggle found some blood spots on Rally's crop and took a culture...no wonder the poor thing seemed to be suffering when he ate his seed. I'll get the results tomorrow. He received a Batril injection. He also will be getting Batril twice daily.
Thankfully, he's eating/drinking/pooping fine and hanging out with Ally again!
Thanks for the prayers!
Blessings to all and to all a Blessed night! Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm sorry I missed your earlier update. I'm glad you were able to take Rally to the vet. Please do update us on the results.

You can lightly mark the eggs with a pencil, if you need to distinguish it from the other eggs, it may eventually come off though. Maybe a tiny piece of tape would be better, it's okay if they aren't fertile.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Blessed Morning, Treesa!

Thanks for the great idea! I'll use the pencil so that they don't eat the tape by accident....would be just my luck! Well, I went to mark the eggs and low and behold the third one was in the basket and they already pecked a hole in the older egg and pushed it aside! My wish came true! AMEN!
Poor girls, now they have to sit on another 2 eggs without a break....well I guess that's how it goes with Hens. They seem happy and healthy! AMEN!...again!  

Rally update...
The lab results won't be in for another few days....guess I misunderstood. Anyway, I mentioned about the yeast as Maggie had posted so the doc gave my some nystatin to give along with the batril just in case. I'm also going to take another stool sample over...again, just in case.
I also got the Metacam so that he can eat without much discomfort...only giving him 1 gtt. once daily if he does that shaking of his head/fluffed/squinty eye look. He's only had one dose thusfar and seemed almost back to his normal self. In between the meds, I'm dusting the seed with the probiotic after mixing in a few drops of the flaxseed oil.

Thanks again for the prayers/advice!
Have a Blessed day!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Chrsitin,

Thank you for the update, I hope Rally is feeling much better now.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks, Treesa!

Hey Birdie Family, I just wanted to ask you guys if I should give the Batril and Nystatin together??? Or seperate the doses? Which I did yesterday only because I didn't have the other med yet. I didn't want him to have too many meds. in his system at once, but not sure about birds. 

Thankfully, he's flying around normally....but he did have to have another drop of the Metacam and then he ate his whole dish rather than just pecking a few seeds at a time and shaking his head each time. Now I won't have to worry that he didn't eat before I run back to work. 

Also, do you think I should medicate Ally even though she seems fine?
I wondered if she could get infected by him....again, I apologize about not knowing that much about sick birds....yet. 

Blessings to All! And Thanks so much!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Christin - so happy you took Rally to the vet. I have been worried.

Usually, we dose Baytril once a day and Nystatin twice a day (am & pm) and it won't hurt to give them back to back. We always do. Some vets figure the Baytril at twice a day so be sure to follow her instructions.

Blessings to you too!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks, Maggie!

The Vet ordered the Baytril 0.1cc twice daily and Nystatin 0.3cc twice daily,
Metacam 0.1cc once daily x3 days when needed. Doc said 1 drop would do the trick and it has. Hopefully tomorrow he won't need it....the other choice was to leave him at the Vet for a few days for tube feedings...Ummmm Nah!
With the Metacam he's eating almost a full oz. of mixed seeds...crop seem much better now...it was less full at the vets.

Thanks again for your prayers and support!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Rally Update/question....*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Glad to be home out of the soaking rain!
Just wanted to let you guys know that Rally is doing very well....back to normal without pain med. 
Just wanted to ask if Ally should also take the Batril/Nystatin meds. just in case she can get sick from Rally. ??? The bowls for food/water are cleaned twice daily, but not sure if they shared the bowls. ???

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Christin

That is always a worry but personally I don't think I would treat Ally unless or until she starts showing some symptoms. I don't like to medicate without a reason although sometimes when we get in ferals that seem "puny" we will go ahead and medicate just to be on the safe side. Since you know everything Ally eats and drinks and can observe her I think I would leave it be.

You mentioned being glad to be out of the soaking rain. We are finally getting some much needed rain and I could (almost) go outside and stand in it!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Blessings & Thanks, Maggie!

I guess I jinxed myself, because when I came home tonight, Ally was in her same spot from this afternoon and didn't move when I put the fresh seed into the bowls....she's always the first to come down. 
I better be safe than sorry and give her the batril & nystatin also. UGH!
Still didn't get the culture results, so I really don't know if what Rally had was bacterial or yeast. ??? He's doing great and now she's with her eyes half closed, however, not puffed up. I still have the heater on low near the bottom of the cage to keep them both warm until this 'stuff' passes!
I would have started the meds. earlier for her, but I wasn't sure if Rally passed it on to her. I'm starting to think it was that new seed now.
I'm going to bring the bag back to the feed store cause I even worry to give it to the wild birds in my yard. 

So thankful that you have some needed rain!

Your help and prayers are much appreciated!
May you and yours be Blessed for being such a Blessing! AMEN!


----------



## TAWhatley

So sorry for the problems with Rally and Ally, Christin. Now that Ally seems to be feeling a bit poorly, I think it's time to start with the meds for her. I would have advised as Maggie did had I seen this earlier, but it appears that the situation has changed.

Please keep us posted about your little feathered darlings!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm SO sorry to hear about Ally showing symtoms too now, hopefully she will be on the mend, when you give her the same prescription as Rally got.

Please do keep us updated, and thank you for being such a wonderful "bird mommy".


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks, Terry & Treesa!

Rally and Ally seem fine now...both of them on the batril/nystatin. Both have no need for metacam...not puffed and eating fine. 
Unfortunately, all heck broke loose in our area with a black-out and large branches falling and flying all around.
I'm running around outside like a lunatic checking the Co-Hop and the then to the barn....stupidly with a mint (red/wht striped round one) just put in my mouth and then started choking on it, thankfully it went down, but still have pain in my back and chest! I mention this so as to recommend using the smaller kinds of mints/hard candy not only for adults but especially for children. Really scary feeling.

Coco & Hoppy are still sitting on their 2 eggs, however, I noticed today that both were cracked. Should I replace them with the plastic dummies? Or is it ok for them to sit on the cracked eggs?

Terry, I pray all of your new arrivals and other blessed pets are doing well! And also that you're taking time to rest and care of you!


Thanks again!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin! I'm glad Rally and Ally are feeling better. You definitely had a bit of a close call there with that mint going down the hard way!

I think I would switch the cracked eggs just to be sure the birds don't end up with a mess on their bellies or anything that would attract ants or other unwanted creatures.

The birds and animals here are doing well, as am I. I'm a bit tired, but that is a normal state of affairs for me! You gotta figure I'm tired as I still haven't managed to bombard the board with pictures for a good while!  

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Christin  I've been so worried about Rally and Ally too - though I haven't had a second of free time due to work this past week or so I've been trying to keep up with their condition and have been remembering them in my prayers. What a relief it must be now for them and you! 

Watch them candies  That was sure scary! 

The wind Sat. night was scary as all heck around here too! No wonder you were running around checking the barn & the co-op. The siding blew off a portion of our house and tons of huge limbs that needed clean up today - but nothing major.

Coco and Hoppy are die-hard egg sitters huh?  I agree with Terry though - don't want any sticky tummies. Wonder how much longer they'll sit on the dummy eggs? Noel finally decided to lay new eggs even though they hadn't given up on the others - silly birds. So I decided to try a little experiment and took the old ones and the new ones that Noel laid away without replacing them. Usually Juliet lays her new ones in a day or so after Noel anyway. So at least this way they're having a couple days to "play together". Hope Coco and Hoppy get a little break between sittings too.

Need some updated photos of your gang soon too! 

Take care of yourself - and stay warm! Spring is almost here


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Pet Gang update...*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

I hope all is well with everyone! I'll get a chance to catch up as soon as I get home from work later....that's if I'm able to sign on....the site has been down everytime I try to sign on when I get home for over a week now! Guess their still transferring the content over to the new owners.

Thanks Terry for your direction....I did end up taking the real eggs out and replacing with the dummies...worked for a few days and then Coco and Hoppy laid 3 new eggs. I removed one and they still remain sitting on the two. 

Hey Dez....how did it go with removing the eggs? I would like to give Coco and Hoppy a chance to have some play time as well. 

Rally and Ally are back to their happy and healthy selves! AMEN!
I appreciate all the support and prayers you guys gave. I was really worried about them and don't understand how Rally developed e-coli bacteria as shown by the culture results. ??? Anybody know about how he could get that? Water/Food dishes and cage are scrupulously cleaned....I have the covered dishes so no poop ever gets into them. Also, the new cage allows the poop to drop past the grid onto the tray...of course sometimes it hits the bricks/branches, but I clean it off at least 3 times per day. This has really got me stumped as well as fearful that they could get sick again, so if anyone has any ideas on how to prevent them getting infected again, I'd appreciate if you can post some info.

Thanks...gotta run....hope to get back later!
Happy Holy Week Blessings to all!


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Christin  I was starting to wonder if everything was okay - hadn't heard from you in awhile. So I'm so glad to hear all is going well!

Taking the first set of eggs out didn't really help much with Juliet and Noel - only gave them maybe 2 or 3 more days to hang together before the 2nd set of eggs were laid - and then whoever laid the first set re-laid another set  So I gave them a couple days and then removed two so that they only had to cover 2. I feel bad for them - but as long as they look happy and healthy I suppose that's really what matter most 

I am SO relieved to hear that Rally & Ally are back to good health 100%!! What a scare though. 

Sounds like you do keep their cage and food/water very clean so I don't have any preventative suggestions, but maybe a thought as to how he picked it up... sometimes I'll notice with Juliet and Noel that not all the poo clears the feathers near the vent. If I notice it I do clean it off (which you can imagine how much they love that  ), but I wonder if I don't see all of it and they clean it off themselves when they preen? Like I said - no idea about prevention on that one, but just a theory on cause.

I do hope you are having just a fabulous holiday weekend and are not working yourself too hard. 

Warmer weather coming soon!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks so much, Dez!

Yes...everything is fine...just had some guests for the holiday week including my daughter's cat....what a handful, but I love my little Grand Tiger!!!

Glad that you were able to give Noel & Juliet a little reprieve from sitting on their eggs. Coco & Hoppy are still sitting on the 2 ....I removed 2 of the 4 eggs they laid.

I inspected Rally and Ally's vents and couldn't see any poop soiling. The only thing I can think of is that Rally picked up something to eat while in the Gazebo with Ally getting their flight time. I washed everything down with the white vinegar and placed all new paper towels before they went in there yesterday. Possibly some critter got in, however, I did not see any evidence of such. Yes, it was really scary and now I'm really getting obsessive about keeping their areas clean!

Hope you had a nice Easter....of course I worked, however, had a nice dinner with my family at a nice restaurant in between patients!  

Pecks & Hugs to you and yours!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I am glad to hear Rally and Ally are feeling well. 

I am sorry you had to work on Easter but glad you were able to get away and have a nice dinner with your family, I hope you had a Blessed Easter too!


Sorry I missed your last update.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Another April Fool's Day 'Dovey' prank*

Here's the pic of my April Fool's Day prank courtesy of Rally & Ally that I mentioned on the thread Karen posted about her Dovey prank!

They really scared me into thinking Rally escaped and I was like, How the heck did he get out???! It actually took me a few minutes to realize he was hiding under Ally!


----------



## TAWhatley

Very clever, those dovies, aren't they! Great pic, Christin!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

Wow!  Rally must have given you quite a scare, glad it was one of those April Fools day pranks and everything is fine.

What a delightful picture!


----------



## amoonswirl

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Here's the pic of my April Fool's Day prank courtesy of Rally & Ally that I mentioned on the thread Karen posted about her Dovey prank!
> 
> They really scared me into thinking Rally escaped and I was like, How the heck did he get out???! It actually took me a few minutes to realize he was hiding under Ally!


That's too precious! The photo looks like one fat little dove, lol. So glad it was just a prank


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Blessings, Birdie Family!

Glad you guys liked the prank pic! 

Just caught up on a few posts...hopefully I can get back later today after a well-needed sleep!

This past week has been sadly stressful.

First, two of our dearly beloved rabbits whom are over 10 years of age took ill suddenly both with lung problems and one with eye problems. First time they've ever been ill, so I haven't been taking it too well. One of them was my daughter's first pet, but I haven't had the heart to tell her that he's ill.
I'm hoping they both get better before she visits. They're both on antibiotics and the other also on eye drops. They both are just a little better. I don't want them to suffer. Had blood tests done and nothing was definitive as far as infection. Maybe they've just come to their time. Just trying to make them comfortable.

Second, Ally had an accident in the gazebo. While flying around happily with Rally, she all at once flew right into the screen door and dropped to the floor.
I am soooo glad I was in there to pick her up quickly and hold her and pray.
She was motionless and I thought she broke her neck or something. I was fearful to touch her head and her eyes were half closed. Then all at once while I was still begging God to please help her, she wiggled out of my hands and flew to the food dishes and began to eat then drink and started flying around again. ??? I placed a flag over the door since it's the only window without the latice, hence her thinking she could fly through it. She has been thankfully totally normal since.

Third, while I was taking Rally and Ally out to the gazebo, my door bell rang so I put the carrier on the dining room chair to go answer the door. All at once I hear this crash and banging.....My crazy Husky had the carrier in the kitchen and was flipping it around and jumping on it! I grabbed the carrier and ran into my bedroom to see if the poor little doves were ok. Ally was fine, but Rally lost all of his tail feathers but they weren't in the carrier or on the floor....they were in the dogs mouth. Well guess who was dragged into the kennel for time-out! 
I took the shepherds outside and the doves to the gazebo because the Husky was wailing up a storm and I didn't want to hear it. I placed the carrier on the table and opened the door....tail featherless Rally jumps out and starts flying all around with Ally following as if nothing happened. It was only a few weeks ago when the Husky got into my bedroom and discovered doves in their cage....I guess he's just been waiting for his opportunity. It will be his last!!!! 

And then after reading about Maryjane's horrible incident with her poor little Ravi, which I'm still quite upset about, I cancelled my shepherds spaying for a later date when the rabbits are hopefully better, Rally's tail feathers come back and I don't have to run to the bathroom 5 times a day!!!

I sure do hope that everyone is doing ok and look forward to more peaceful days for all of us.

Thanks for listening.....please be kind as you guys always are to send some prayers our way. I'll do the same.

Blessings to all and to all a Blessed night! Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm sorry to hear the bunnies are not feeling well, I hope and pray the antibiotics and eye cream will help them.

I'm sorry to hear about Ally's accident and both Ally and Rally's unfortunate wild ride in their carrier. I'm sure Rally's tail feathers will grow back, and hopefully they are okay after being all shook up. I will say a little prayer for both as well.

I will also keep you in my thoughts and prayers, sending peace your way, and for the Lord to keep an extra special eye out for you.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm sorry your rabbits aren't feeling well and hope they will be back in good health soon. You've certainly had enough excitement to last a good long while. I'm glad the doves came through relatively unscathed!

Terry


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry to read your rabbits are sick.
My Chubs passed away recently, he was only five but my vet told me that giant lops don't live too long and that he was old. He died from kidney failure due to E.cuniculi. We never knew he had it. Now his mate is sick with the same thing, but she is doing fairly well. She has eye problems and infections, related to E.cuniculi.
I was told so many rabbits have this and can be carriers for years before showing any symptoms.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes

I am sorry about your bun-buns and hope they get well. I always thought rabbits would be fun to have, but as I've kept dogs all my life - and they live to CHASE things - it never worked out. My vet years ago had a rather HUGE bunny that roamed the clinic at will, it had been abandoned by its "owner" and was trained to use a litter box.


----------



## Reti

Daisy is pretty good with the litter box too. They are easy to train to use the little box.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks so much, Birdie Family!

The rabbits were not doing well at all with the antibiotics, however, the eye drops seem to have cleared the poor little guy's eyes. I began this morning giving liquid grapefruit seed extract 2 drops in their water 3x daily along with a vitamin supplement once daily. They had their 3rd dose this evening and have already begun to be more mobile as well as eating a bit more. I couldn't stand seeing them struggle to breathe and hunched in the corner. I also placed in their cages some cotton balls with eucalyptus oil drops in a plastic container with a few holes punched through to help open the airways for an hour 3x daily. I figured I'd better try something else quickly...so far so good.

Thanks, Treesa....I remember it was awhile before Coco's tail feathers grew back. I'm just glad that no further injury was incurred and that the carrier didn't open up even though one of the latches broke off!

Thanks, Terry....I don't know how you do it day after day taking care of poor little sick and injured ones. It's funny that I'm a nurse, but really fearful about taking care of a sick/injured animal. I hope & pray that all your little guys are doing well!


Thanks, Reti....I remember the loss of your Chubs. Really sad and so young at 5yrs. despite what the vet said. I had blood tests done to also check for kidney probs. and they came out fine. I had put in their barn a new large green fake grass rug ia few weeks back. When looking up respiratory problems in rabbits in my natural care book, they had mentioned that some animals are allergic to synthetic rugs, so I removed it today when I came home to care for the pets. They don't seem to like the bare floor, however, I thought it best to be safe than sorry. I'll have to come up with something else to put down once they recover.


Thanks Di...all the rabbits except my two new young rescues use their litter pans...they seemed to train themselves years back. I wish the young ones would catch on.  I have to keep them safe and sound in their barn away from my Shepherds & Husky....I have seen rabbits and cats co-habitat, but not dogs and rabbits.

I recently received this photo in an e-mail of a giant breed rabbit.
If I ever get a farm, I'd love to get one or two of these guys! 

I appreciate all your prayers and well-wishes! I'll update with hopefully good news! Thanks again...all of you are so special to me and to God!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Everything Is Ok Now/update*

Greetings, Dear Birdie Family!

Sooooo sorry to have been out-of-touch for the past few weeks.
I hope everyone is doing fine and I continue to pray for all of you.

We had a tragedy in our family with regard to our 40 year-old cousin, Gigi.
She had a stroke which rendered her in comatose state for 2 weeks. We were hoping she'd recover, however, she passed to Heaven. Everyone is still in shock and it's been very sad as she was a wonderful Godly woman whom helped everyone in her family as well as strangers.

Even in her passing she has blessed others. She had a Living Will expressing her wish to give any and all her organs to those in need....she expressed this many times as well as made sure everyone had a copy of the document. Ironically, another cousin whom lives in Fla. was suffering from kidney failure and awaiting a donor kidney...Gigi's kidney was flown to Fla. and was successfully transplanted yesterday morning. Also, 3 other local persons whom also were weeks away from passing, successfully received her other kidney, liver and pancreas. All of the recipients are doing extremely well.

She leaves behind a Mother, Father and 2 sisters all whom are very distraught. Everyone in our family is trying to comfort them in every way that we can. I'm having a bit of trouble resolving this in my heart and mind as well, however, am trying to rise above it all for the sake of her immediate family. The service was packed and everyone was just in total shock unlike anything I've seen since my brother passed at age 23 years in a car accident. It brought back alot of painful memories.

I can only believe that God in His Great Mercy took our young loved ones so quickly as a protection from something else far worse by giving them a quick and honorable discharge from this world.

We're grieving, but "not as those without hope" of seeing them again.

Thankfully, all my beloved creatures are doing well despite my rushed care and cleaning. Even the 2 little old rabbits that were ill have seemed to perked up. I plan to spend time with them later today as it will be quite warm here and I need to get the air conditioner into the barn and the air cooler into the Co-Hop first thing upon awakening.

We also had to bury one of my Mom's beloved cats whom also went quickly and quietly while laying next to my Mom's feet as she was writing e-mails to our family and friends about Gigi.

I received the messages here about the friends list, but not sure how it works. I'll check it out when I get back here.

In the meantime, your prayers will be most appreciated. All of you are in mine and I hope to find that the specific issues that I've been praying about for some you have come to a positive resolution when I search the threads over the next few days.

Thanks for listening. Didn't want you to think I took off to Mars!
I did have trouble posting yesterday and this afternoon as well as with this post...took about 30 mins. with multiple sign-ins. ???

Blessings to all! Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Reti

I am so so sorry for you and your family Christin. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Christin,

I'm so sorry to hear about this tragedy in your family. My heartfelt condolensces goes out to you and your family. 

It sounds like Gigi was quite a wonderful blessing for all and still is. I know you are probably doing all you can to aid and comfort your family in this very sad time, but please be sure to take care of yourself.

God in his Infinite Mercy does have a plan, and I know that. It is hard for our human brains to wrap around it sometimes, especially during times of grief and losing loved ones taken so young. I can understand your thoughts going on, but I am sure you will come to peace with them.

Please be assured that I will pray for you and your whole family infront of our Lord at Adoration, and again I'm so sorry, and also about the loss of your mom's cat.

I'm glad your pets are doing well and behaving themselves while you are tending to the needs of your family.

God bless you and your entire family during these very trying times.


----------



## Dezirrae

Christin,

I add my condolences as well - you and your family are certainly in my thoughts and prayers. I had a feeling that something wasn't right a few weeks ago and now I know I must have somehow been feeling the sorrow surrounding Gigi's departure. I'm also so sorry for your Mom loosing her cat - especially at such a tragic time already. 

What a wonderful gift of life she gave to your cousin in Florida as well as the other three organ receipiants. May God continue to bless them and protect them against rejection.

I know it will take some time to come to terms with this lose... it won't come easy, but I have faith that your heart will come to accept in time. Understanding, I suspect, will take more time. 

Thankfully your feathered and four-legged family sounds to be doing well.

If there is anything I can do for you, please don't hestitate to reach out -- I'm only down the road a bit and would be glad to do what I can at anytime.

{{{hugs}}} and much love to you.


----------



## TAWhatley

Christin, you and your family have my most sincere condolences. I am very sorry for your losses.

Terry


----------



## Charis

What a tragic loss for your family. Bless her heart for caring enough to save the life of others and even the Florida cousin. That is so amazing.
I hope we all take the time to tell the people that mean the most to us that we love them and give them a hug.
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, add my condolences at this sad time, Christin!

Somehow I missed your thread and just now caught up!!

You have certainly been through some rough times and I sincerely hope that rays of sunshine are ahead!

With love and hugs

Shi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*You guys are really too sweet!*

Thanks so much, Birdie family!

You're kind words and well-wishes are much appreciate!
"This too shall pass."

Terrible heat wave going on makes me feel exhausted with all the running around, otherwise, all else is staus quo!

Hope all of you Northern NJ guys are stayin' cool! UGH!


----------



## maryjane

I'm very glad to see you, we've certainly missed you! I'm sorry to hear about Gigi. What a terrible loss for your family and friends. She sounded like a wonderful person, and what an amazing legacy to leave behind in donating her organs and giving life to others. I'm also sorry your mom lost her kitty, and especially in such a sad time in your lives. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.

It's good the bunnies are feeling better, and that the doves are safe after their encounter with your shepherd! Rally might have a harder time balancing on things without the tail feathers, but they will grow back. 

By the way, Ravi is 100% better! You might even say 110% because she's just so happy she'll never have puppies again.  She gets really silly sometimes and jumps straight up in the air, or carries around Finn's ten pound giant stuffed duck (this cartoony duck is almost as big as Finn, who's topping scales at over 100 lbs now). Little 70 lb Ravi picks this giant overgrown stuffed animal up and lifts her head up high and just about prances with it, especially when the "boy dogs" have to go outside and play for awhile. She is very spoiled. I know you said you still get upset about what happened, just wanted to give you some happy mental pictures of her now that she is fully recovered.  I hope you're able to check in more often, and wish you and your family strength and faith.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

WHAT GREAT NEWS, MARYJANE!

Thanks so much for updating me on sweet and STRONG Ravi!
I did some research on the causes of excessive bleeding post-spaying, and the number one was if the surgery was done either while in heat or too soon afterward. I'm going to wait a 4-6 weeks post-menstruation for my shephard, Daisy.

You're right, what happened to Ravi (and you) really did upset me...I've been praying for all of you ever since!!!
Sooooo thankful that all of our prayers were answered! AMEN!

Thanks also for your condolences and heartfelt prayers.

I missed coming here on my breaks each day and at night before bed as well! 
Everyone here is such a blessing!
Hopefully when things settle down, I can get back into a more relaxing schedule!

I have to post about a little baby bird I found earlier this evening before work to see what steps I should take if the parent(s) don't come to care for the baby.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Other Pets update...*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Hope all is well with everyone!
Still taking 7-10 sign-ins for me to post!
Really frustrating.

This is basically a bitter-sweet quick update!

First, my two oldest bunnies, Minky and Moo-Moo both approx. 12 years old, went to Rainbow Bridge last Monday. They both were failing for the past 4 months and my remedies nor the vet's treatments to help them weren't doing the trick anymore. 
Minky was really bad with congestive heart probs. and his mate, Moo-Moo was just too old and tired. I opted to have them euthanized because they seemed to be going down-hill quickly and I didn't want them to suffer.
I'll now have the sad task of updating my web album, however, not until I tell my children what has happened.
I still have the 6 older ones and 2 young ones.
These guys will be sorely missed as they were my children's first pets and were apart of our family for so long.

Second, Daisy my shepherd was spayed...finally and although had a rough time with vomiting and not eating/drinking from Wed. to Fri., she is almost back to normal. Glad that it's over with....I was so scared after what happened to M.J's Ravi! Glad both our canine friends are doing well!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

I'm so sorry to hear about the bunnies, and I'm sure that was a very hard decision for you to make, but sounds like it was for the best.

I'm sorry Daisy went thru such a terrible time but glad she is now better. My sister has a chocolate lab named Daisy, I love the name!

Sending you blessings and a big hug for comfort!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks so much, Treesa.

I'm sooooo glad that June is GONE! It was really crazy with all the sad events. 
I see on the Hall of Love that alot of our members have had so many losses as well. I was particularly sad for Terry losing her little Traveller after having him for sooooo long. It's hard enough when you lose a pet that you love, but when you have them for such a long time it's really hard not seeing them especially when you forget that they've gone off to Rainbow Bridge.
I keep doing it myself when preparing the vegy's for the buns or the water bowls. I'm calling them and looking behind their play cartons and then it hits me again and again...they're not here anymore. To coin a teenage phrase, It Sucks big time.

I'm still thankful that these little bunny friends had never been ill for all these years until 4 mos. ago. 
I'm resting at home today and will be praying for all of us whom are missing our little pets as they enjoy having fun playing with millions of others in Heaven.

Thanks for your kind thoughts, Treesa.
God's Blessings to you and yours, Always!


----------



## Dezirrae

I was so excited when I saw that you'd posted an update Christin - I thought last night about sending you an email today to make sure you were alright.

But then when I saw your news I felt so sad  It must have been such a difficult decision for you with the bunnies - but I'm sure they are hopping freely and pain-free now. I'm so sorry. 

Thank goodness Daisy recovered and is doing better now! 

Glad to hear you're getting some restful time at home too... hopefully you are able to take it easy today and just relax.

Sending some comforting {{{hugs}}} to you


----------



## maryjane

Great to hear from you! I'm sorry you had to make that difficult decision for Minky and Moo-moo. It's so hard to do. At least now it is over and you can rest assured they are running free and happy on heaven's lush lawns, where of course carrots grow everywhere.  I'm really glad that Daisy did well with the spaying and is feeling much better. It is such a common surgery that most people don't think of it as a big deal but it is a pretty major operation and can be very hard on the dog (and the dog's mom!) Ravi is just as silly and happy as ever, I think she is beginning to realize she won't have to have any more puppies, she is just so happy these days it's so nice to see. Now here's to a happy July!!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks, Birdie Family!

Sorry to worry you, again, Dez! I have limited time to get here with everything that's going on and when I try to post, the page keeps telling me to sign-in again and again. Then I have leave and try again the next time.
Must be something with my PC...I'm going to try and sign-in on my Mom's next time I'm over her home. Thanks for your concern and prayers...they really are helping me.

Yes, Maryjane...it was scary to have Daisy spayed after what happened to Ravi....I remember cancelling the appt. after reading your upsetting post.
So glad that our canine girls are well. Daisy's doing great....just have to get her stitches out next week, which shouldn't be a problem...I hope!!!
Thanks for your kind words about my little Minky and Moo-Moo.
I still haven't told my kids yet. I think I want to wait until I can tell them without crying. They were they're first little pets about 12 years ago. Who knew that the kids would finish high school and college and these little guys would still be with me. In some ways, I thought of Mink & Moo as a connection to my kids. UGH...here I go again crying. 

July is already happy...tonight my son told me he will be getting married to his beautiful girlfriend whom he met in his first year of college at Johnson and Wales, Rhode Island. Money well spent in more ways than one....He is now the Manager of Food and Beverage at the Hilton!

Also, today, July 10, is my daughter's 24th b'day!

I have so many blessings to be thankful for....including having you beautiful people to share ups and downs with.
Bless you all for being so caring.

Lots of Love and Prayers sent back to all of you!


----------



## TAWhatley

It's good to hear from you, Christin! I am sorry for the sad happenings but delighted for you on the good news front! 

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Nice to hear from you as well, Angel Terry!

Actually wanted to give you a buzz to offer personally my condolences.

Now that I see you're still up, I'll try to give you a ring.

God Bless!


----------



## Reti

I am so glad to read the good news about your son getting married. 
Congratultions and happy birthday to your daughter.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin!!!

Happy Birthday to your daughter, and also congratulations on your sons engagement. You do have alot to look forward to, and God's blessings are bountiful.

Thank you again for sharing the wonderful news, God bless you.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

MY LOVE & PRAYERS CONTINUE FOR ALL OF MY SPECIAL BIRDIE FAMILY MEMBERS, ESPECIALLY DURING THESE HOLY-DAYS! 

ENJOY THIS SPECIAL E-GREETING CARD FROM MY HEART TO YOURS!

"FOR THOSE WHOM BELIEVE, EXPLANATION IS NOT NECESSARY...FOR THOSE WHOM DO NOT BELIEVE, EXPLANATION IS NOT POSSIBLE."

Click OR copy-paste to your browser the following link:
http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/ecards/view.pd?i=423432450&m=3079&rr=y&source=msne999


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin! It's great to hear from you. I hope you and yours are doing well. Thank you for the card .. that is quite a striking card .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR CARD, CHRISTIN!!

WISHING YOU A LOVING HOLIDAY SEASON!*

*Shi
Squeaks
Dom
Gimie
Woe*


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Christin,

Beautiful card!

I wish you a Happy and Holy CHRISTmas season.

God bless you for sharing and thank you.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Christin, thank you. The card was awesome. Hope you had a great Christmas and will have a wonderful New Year.

You have been missed!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Blessings to All...*

Greetings, Birdie Family!

I hope all is well with everyone!
I was persistent in signing-in today as I had the time...its been difficult just being able to read the threads, then typing a response, only to be asked to sign-in again, therefore losing what I typed.! I especially was thankful to successfully reply with regard to the sad loss of MJ's Bern. So heartbreaking to lose such a beloved family member...And that's what all of God's Beloved Creatures in our care should ALWAYS be...Loved and Cared for Family Members!

Thankfully, my sweethearts, Coco, Hoppy, Rally and Ally are all happy and well...I'm almost hesitant to type that!

Unfortunately, I had a sad loss of my rescued Himilayan, Leo as well as one of my 13+ year old bunnies, Bear-Bear. Leo was in bad shape when I obtained him last year and was on a medication that saved his life then, however, was bad for his liver. He went peacefully in his bed.
Ironically, when going to my barn that same night, Mar. 28th, I found my Bear-Bear had also departed to Rainbow Bridge. I was a mess as I had just checked on everybody 2 hours prior before going to my brother's B'day celebration. I had a bad feeling while at the party but only about Leo. I left the party saying that I'd return shortly. I'm glad I did due to both buddies of the departed being quite upset. Maggie, Bear-Bear's mate, wouldn't leave his side...she just kept licking and nudging him, so I let her do that until the wee hours of the morning to obtain closure. I packed up Simba, Leo's buddy, and brought him back to the party with me where he received lots of hugs and kisses. 
When I returned home, about 2am, I took Maggie out of the barn and set up a large crate for her to stay in the basement with Simba to comfort each other. They've since become great friends and now have the whole run of the basement chasing each other around.

I'm only just now getting over their loss as well as my other 2 rabbits last June. I have such a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach each time I go to care for by Beloved Creatures as I still have 2 rabbits that are 13+ years in age and 2 that are 7+ years in age. Simba, the cat, is 10+ years in age as is Maggie. Thankfully they are all happy and well thusfar as are my 2 Shepherds and Siberian Husky.

The winter was hard...I had to bring Coco and Hoppy to stay in my bedroom with the doves. It was tough on them not being able to fly around. Thankfully the Co-Hop (gazebo) sits in the sun for most of the day, so they were able to get out and fly around till sunset with the heater on. The nights were sooooo frigid, that the heater could only keep the place just above freezing hence their coming in at night. They are now happy as ever to be back home in their cozy Co-Hop!

Just wanted to update everyone that all is well. I remembered all of you during my daily 3pm prayers for the 46 days of Lent before Easter, so I hope everyone was Blessed! Because I got so used to saying the 3pm Diving Mercy prayers for that time, I've continued to do such on most days and as always, my Birdie Family members are included. I ask that you will remember me in your prayers as well especially for my hopefully soon completion of my studies!!! I should be done in a few weeks! AMEN! I'll keep you posted...so far I've been able to maintain my 'A+' average!

I also appreciate all the inspirational and funny e-mails you guys send me!
They have helped me through these difficult times.

Blessings to All!


----------



## mr squeaks

Christin! 

SO NICE TO HEAR FROM YOU!!

Heartfelt condolences on your losses and sending loving thoughts with comforting hugs!

An A+ average? Wow!! That's just super!! WELL DONE! 

Hopefully, your weather is getting better!! We do not lack for sun here but we are also seeing triple digit temps!  Why do I have this feeling that we are gonna have a HOT summer?? 

Gimie and Woe are a couple now and have laid eggs...all non-fertile. Don't know why.

Dom still likes Gimie but not Woe. Gimie has to keep Dom away from Woe!

Mr. Squeaks still considers ME his mate and doesn't like Dom, Gimie or Woe!

Twiggy and Timmy still keep an eye on Squeaks and he on them...ahhhh, fur 'n feathers...never a dull moment!

Thank you for updating us!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Thanks, Shi!*

Looks like you got quite a gang there!

Glad to hear Mr. Squeaks is well! Who can blame him for not wanting to 
share his Mate!  He's a pretty smart cookie!

Love the names you have for your gang!

Weather is much better now....warmer days with cooler nights...just what I like to keep everyone comfy!
Can't believe you have such HOT weather! I dread the summer, not only for my sake, but for the pets!
Hope you guys are keepin' cool!!!

Great hearing from you! Thanks for the condolences.
I feel better now! Just glad the rest of my gang are OK thusfar!

God Bless!

PS....Looks like my daughter helped me straighten out my sign-in/post problems by following her instructions on the telephone. Hope it continues to work...she says I may have to clear cookies each time! ugh!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Attempted rescue of 6 ducklings...*

Blessings, Dear Birdie family!


After 4 hours of trying to rescue 6 abandoned ducklings at the town pond, I was only able to get 2....one died while in the carrier. The others at the pond were taken down by snapper turtles....very upsetting to watch. One was still by itself peeping and peeping while trying to follow some other geese...the sunset and I had to leave him. 

I heard about this earlier this afternoon via e-mail from some friends who were at the park yesterday and saw 9 ducklings aimlessly swimming around. They told me that some lady said she'd get them, but I wanted to check it out myself. When I arrived there were 6. Another patron of the park told me the others were taken down last evening. I have such a sinking feeling in my heart, but glad that I got the one....

Little ducky is in a carrier on a heating pad set on low and covered with towels and some towels also rolled around him. He's sleeping now.
I'm going to try to contact a rehab tomorrow morning, but wanted to know if there's anything else I can do for now and if the low setting on the heat pad is warm enough.

I just got in a little while ago have mud from the knees down and soaked socks. I will take care of my gang whom are patiently waiting and wash-up and check back.

Thanks to anyone who can give direction. I'll also search duck threads when I get back.

Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*duckling pic....*

Still have heat pad on low....baby seems warm to touch.....ate well some cat food crushed in water as I have read while searching threads. Will run in the morning to get the other items recommended.
If anyone knows a rehab close to Paramus, NJ, please let me know. I'm not good with baby birdies and scared that something will happen if I don't get him to a rescue.
So I pray and do my best, but still remember what happened to baby Russell Crow. ugh!
I attached a pic. of this sweet little kid. How awful to see his siblings being pulled down under the water...I hope I can sleep tonight. I hope he can be saved. 
Thanks again.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin!

Bless you for saving this one and trying for the rest. I am so very sorry that you had to see nature at work in such a terrible way.

Keep that little one warm and dry (it's OK for it to have water to drink but don't let it get soaking wet) and feed as you are. I'll check the duck rescue network list to see if there is anyone near you and post back.

Terry

OK: Not much on Duck Rescue but this link contains a link to NJ rehabbers as well as someone who might be close .. don't know: http://www.duckrescuenetwork.org/DRNBoard/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=97


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

As always, Terry, you're my middle of the night Angel!

Unfortunately, the NJ rehab. list does not come up with anything!???
Also, alot of warnings about not being able to transport/possess wildlife.
What would this poor little baby have done in that freezing cold water...tonight it's going down to 45 degrees here in Jersey!

Besideds, I think I went this route before with you regarding little Russell Crow!
I'm afraid to bring Milly to the 24hr. Animal Hospital....you may recall they wanted to euthanize Coco....I've had other not-so-nice dealings with them since... one of which involved a little sick skunk a few weeks back. (Poor little Pepe) They'd just love to see me (pain in their a**)come in at this hour...the ducky wouldn't have a chance. 

Milly seems to be warm enough with the heat-pad on low. Didn't want to over-heat him. He snuggled his little head under the towels. I'll have to investigate further in the morning. Kind of hurt my back at the pond....I'm sure you can relate with all your many rescues! Bless you a thousand times for helping so many of God's Beloved Creatures and the many members as well!

Will update tomorrow!
Sweet Blessed Dreams, Angel Terry!


----------



## TAWhatley

Just keep doing what you're doing. Any of us have at least 48-72 hours to get a little protected species being to a permitted person or place .. that's the law, so you're fine in that regard.

Look at our resources directory at http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm and scroll down to the NJ listings .. find Gretchen and call her tomorrow. She is not in your area, but she pretty much knows who does what in NJ and can probably refer you.

Here's a better link (I hope) for NJ rehabbers: http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/rehabber_list.pdf and an entry from there: PASSAIC DOLORES GARBOWSKI (973) 839-4597

Terry


----------



## Reti

You are doing great with this little one Christin. Hope you find someone to take over this sweet baby.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Baby Duckling update 2*

Thank you so much, Terry & Reti!

I appreciate the encouragement and the resource info.

I was able to contact Dolores whom referred me to another rehab person.
I'm still awaiting the call-back.

In the meantime, Milly is doing well....ate before I went to work then back to his warm bed.
I was nervous at work, so I finished up morning shift early to run home....Thank God, Milly was fine in bed...I'm trying to handle him as little as possible according to wildlife website advice, though was worried that he was hungry again and unable to find his food???, so I placed him near the jar cap with the water/moistened cat food and he ate it up quickly. I then placed him back in his warm bed. Heating pad is still on low setting.

Dear Birdie family, I know that death is a part of life and that you guys, especially Terry, deal with this on an almost daily basis...that is one of many reasons I keep all of you in prayer. I also know that death is not the end but the beginning and I should handle it better....but ashamed to say that I don't, whether human or animal.

Please pray that I can sustain Milly and that someone will come quickly or I can bring him quickly somewhere to join a duck family and receive qualified care.

I'll definitely post when he's safe and sound. I've thankfully had little trouble posting...it's really strange! 
If I note any negative changes before then, I'll quickly post.
I hope he'll be OK when I return from work later.
I'm going to try to leave before sunset to stop at the pond just to see if the other one is still there...awoke too late this morning to go. 

Many Blessings and Thanks again for your time and caring.


----------



## TAWhatley

Looks like all is well with little Milly. Please let us know how this all works out. And, thank you for realizing that death is sadly a big part of some of my days .. today was one of those. I'm OK and all the many birds and animals here are OK except for the little ones who were just not saveable today .. 

Let us know what's happening with Milly .. I'm pretty certain that it will be all good news.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*My heartfelt condolences on your loss....*

So sad to read about your babies, Terry.

I was so excited for you when I saw the photos the other day.
I'm actually in tears thinking how you must have felt. 
I was up half the night shedding tears for the little ducklings that I was unable to capture...they were too far out in the pond. I kept thinking I should just walk in, but even up to my ankles I was sinking in mud.
I continued to have such a sinking feeling throughout today. I prayed for all of you throughout the day as well. I'll say special prayers for you and the rest of your Beloved and most beautiful Creatures upon getting to bed.

Is the little guy ok? Let me know when you feel up to it.

Thank you for posting even after such a very sad day.

Milly is fine....seemed a little too warm...respirations were rapid, a bit lethargic and he was gaping even with the heat pad on lowest setting. I quickly turned it off and moved him to the corner that wasn't heated.
One of the people that I spoke to today told me to put him back in the carrier and place the heat pad under the carrier instead. He perked up right away. I'm thankful I noticed before leaving the house. No sign of the last little duckling at the pond. Heartbreaking.
I'll just be happy if I can get this little guy safely to somewhere tomorrow.
Have not heard from the lady, Lisa, to whom your contact directed me.

Will update tomorrow. Sweet dreams to you and yours. I'm thinking of all your little babies playing with those little ducklings at Rainbow Bridge. They're happy and so should we be as well. From my mouth to God's Ears...AMEN!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Duckling 'Milly" transported safe and sound!*

Blessings!

Just wanted to fly-in quickly to announce the great news that Milly was safely transported this afternoon to the contact of the contact that Terry thankfully provided! AMEN!
He looked absolutely marvelous this morning before I went to work and when I returned! Much more perky and greeting me with those cute little peeps!
Just in time to get to his new adopted Duck family in Bloomingdale before getting too used to his human step-mommy, me!
I'm glad this Hopefully Good News thread has brought me blessings through all of you, especially our Angel Terry!
Here's a pic of Milly in his carrier! Of course he sends his love, thanks and lots of peeps and pecks!

Blessings to all!
My appreciation and prayers always! REALLY!


----------



## mr squeaks

*WONDERFUL WONDERFUL NEWS!!* 

We wish this adorable little one a long and happy life!!

THANKS, FOR ALL YOU'VE DONE, CHRISTIN!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Margarret

Christin,

It is so good to hear from you. That baby is on it's way to growing up and having a long life thanks to you. That was a tough but wonderful rescue. Tough in the sense of the direct encounter of the fragility of nature and the beginnings and endings of lives one has to deal with when doing rescue. I know you feel blessed to have been able to help that one, even though the others were beyond your help. I've missed your posts. Glad you are back.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the good news update, Christin! I'm so glad it all worked out OK!

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Christin, I've missed this thread, thank goodness the duckie made it and now is in his new home and you can relax a bit! What a terrible thing to witness the other ones being taken. Nature at it's ugliest. You must try and focus on all the good in the world and in nature and try to turn your cheek to the bad as there is nothing can be done about it but sometimes we get a break such as saving Milly. I hope you feel better about it as time goes by. I'm sorry that Bear-Bear and Leo went to the rainbow bridge, they are in good company with Bern and all our other dear ones. Of course we'll see them again someday. It's nice Maggie and Simba are having fun together. 

I'm very glad to hear that Coco, Hoppy, Rally and Ally, as well as all your other babies, are doing so well, even if they were "grumbling prisoners" during the cold winter. I know they must be really enjoying the sun again. My birds were sure glad to see the end of the cold weather and most of the rain. We have had some crazy warm temps here the last few weeks, some days in the upper nineties, so they are just loving it. 

It's great to know you're able to log on more, hopefully it will continue working. Keep us updated and thank you for your prayers, I know you're in mine.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Thank You Blessings to All....Some sad / happy news!*

Thank you for everyone's kind & loving words.
If there's anyone who knows the heartbreak of the loss of a beloved feathered/furry friend, it's all of you.
Ilm sorry to say that my 10 1/2 yr. Old girl Maggie, joined her mate Bear-Bear to Rainbow Bridge. She seemed happy with Simba and he with her, but I guess it wasn't enough without her lifetime mate. She was fine at 5am last Tues. Morning and gone by noon. I feel bad now that I didn't run to the shelter to get her another bunny friend. She was peaceful in her little bed without signs of distress. You all know how I feel. The rabbits are well beyond their life span except for the 2 youngins. So I'll try to prepare myself, if that's possible. 
On a brighter note, Simba would not eat and kept pacing looking for Maggie. I didn't waste time. Yesterday I went to the FOCUS adoption day at Petco and brought a beautiful 10 yr. Old Lavender Siamese home for him. She was the only cat older than 2yrs. there!
And also declawed like Simba. I named her Violet due to her coloring. Unable to post a pic from my PDA. My laptop totally crashed and I lost all my pics and school work. Ugh! 
Hope you guys get this post. I'll check back tomorrow from my mom's computer.
I continue to pray that all is well with you guys.
I know someday we will all Meet and be with all of our Dearly Beloved Creatures Forever! Amen! Knowing that helps get through the sad times.
I'm thankful to God for such fine and loving people here!
May all of you be Blessed!


----------



## maryjane

It's great to hear from you, Christin, and I'm sorry it's with sad news about your dear Maggie. What a blessing you were able to love each other for so long, and also a mixed blessing that she is with her Bear-Bear now. Though it feels sad to be left behind and with that loss in your day and heart. Don't feel bad about not getting her a new friend, as sometimes older bunnies do not do well with new bunny friends and it can upset them, so at least you know she was happy palling around with her well-known buddy Simba. Violet is lovely!! I know Simba will be thrilled to have her to play with. How kind of you to adopt an older kitty, they are the ones that really need a home usually! I can't wait to hear how she settles in and how much she loves living with you all. I know you partially dread waking in the mornings because you're afraid to see who has passed, and I wonder if you pray about it if that will help ease that bad feeling. Not that it isn't justified--I know! When I had many more animals, most of them old ratties, I would get up each day with just the same reluctance to see my babies, afraid of who wouldn't be there anymore. So I understand very much, I just wish you didn't have to feel that way.  So glad to hear everyone else is doing well, what a terrible thing to lose all your pictures and school work, argh! I know you belong to that class of "When the going gets tough, the tough get TOUGHER!" but it is still a blow. Please keep us updated and I hope things smooth out with the computers, and that you all stay happy and healthy. We don't see you as much as we would like, but you are in our thoughts and prayers as always.  And no matter how much we feel the loss now of loved ones gone, one day we will all meet again.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*I Don't Know How I Missed This Post!!!*

Oh, Maryjane!

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You For Such A Beautiful Message Of Comfort And Encouragement! I Reaaaaaaallllly Needed It This Day.
So Sorry I Had Missed It When You First Posted!
Bless Your Heart, Your Family And Your Beloved Creatures As You've Been Such A Blessing To Me, Especially This Day.
Just Came On To Ask About Coco For Some Advice...will Do So In Next Post.

Thanks Again And Again!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Coco Suddenly Goes To Rainbow Bridge*

Blessings and long time greetings, Birdie Family.

Hoping that all is well with everyone...I continue to keep all of you close in heart and prayer.

My beautiful Coco, whom had brought me to Pigeon-Talk passed to Rainbow Bridge early yesterday morning. I had him at the vet the evening prior. He was fine morning/afternoon but after coming home from work in the evening I noticed drops of blood on the newspaper and in the water bowl and he wasn't up in the nest with Hoppy. I quickly brought him to another vet because Dr. Diggle wasn't available.  Was there for 3 hours...no visible outer injuries. Flushed his crop but no sign of blood...just food/water. So they gave me medicine and thought he might have eaten something bad, but I hadn't changed his diet and they get fresh seed/water daily. Told me to give him pedialyte and plain yogart with the medicine and call in the morning and that if he didn't show marked improvement he may need surgery. ???
He seemed fine during the night when I checked a few times..responsive to me as usual and breathing fine, however, in the wee hours of the morning when I checked was gone. Couldn't have been to long prior....he was still a bit warm and looked like he was sleeping. No discharge noted on his blanket either. I'm still shocked...took me awhile to get here.
Just wanted to let you guys know. It's really heartbreaking.
Hoppy is fine, but I suppose she must wonder where Coco is.

I know it doesn't matter much now, but wondered if anyone had a similar experience and if there is something that can be done to prevent from happening again.

Thanks and Blessings to all.


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhh Christin .. I am so very sorry for this loss. I truly have no idea what could have happened, but the blood spots are troublesome .. perhaps Coco got caught on a sharp spot .. don't know. 

Bless you and your birds and all the love and care you give them. I miss seeing you post here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry Christin. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, am sooo sorry to hear about your loss, Christin!

Unfortunately, it sounds like the only way to find out what was wrong and caused Coco's death, is to have a necropsy done.

I know Feather and Maggie will be there to welcome!

Sending *HEALING* THOUGHTS WITH LOVE AND HUGS...

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Twiggy & Timmy


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Another double blow...need your prayers, please.*

Thank you for the kind support, Angel Terry, Reti and Shi....

I had read earlier and was so thankful. We looked Coco up and down side to side...emptied the crop...nothing. I know he was bleeding from his beak because the water was blood red with some stringy clots floating on top...ugh. Can't think of it anymore. I'll talk to his regular vet tomorrow. I'll let you guys know if it's anything we can prevent or whatever he tells me.

Unfortunately, upon arriving home tonight, my cat Simba had also passed to Rainbow Bridge. I was only gone for 4 hours and he was fine. He actually looked like he was sleeping at the foot of the steps. But when I nudged him to move cause I had food and water in both hands...he felt stiff. ugh again.
He wasn't sick either. ??? He was 11+ years old. I feel bad because I didn't brush him and Violet today due to hurrying to clean my yard from the storm. :::::
I've attached his last pic taking on Dec. 30, 09. He was napping with his gal-friend Violet when I disturbed him with the flash. Lots of pic still around here of Coco. 

The reason I ask for prayer is that I already took off work stating 'family emergency' on Sat. because of Coco's passing so I can't do it again and I hope I can sleep tonight. I'm watching the Mass on EWTN with a glass of wine now as I type. Sounds weird, but better than jumping off the GWB!
Besides, my remaining 13 kids need me. 

Thanks for your help. At least this time I had a day in between...last year it was the cat Leo and the bunny Bear-Bear whom went off together on same night....still not over it either. ugh!
Also, Treesa may have shared the sad news about my dear friend Hannah passing to Heaven last Nov. You may remember how she so much enjoyed everyone's well wishes when she had her accident. She suffered, however, in Heaven in Perfect Peace along with Sweet Maggie and all our Beloved Creatures.
ugh! Never can or will get used to this. I always say no more pets, yet I've recently rescued 2 guinea pigs and another bunny. 

Forgive my babbling. 

Hope everyone is having a better night! 
Blessings to all!


----------



## Reti

Oh Christin, I am so sorry you had another loss. There is only so much one can take. Hang in there, as you mentioned your babies need you.

Reti


----------



## Mindy

Christin, so sorry for your losses. Im a big cat fan have many myself. At least he didn't suffer and it seems to have died in his sleep. That has to be some comfort to know he didn't suffer. So sorry about coco also. You tried everything to help him. min


----------



## Skyeking

Christin,

I'm SO sorry to hear about these two losses. I know what a heartbreak it must be, these little innocent creatures are such blessings for us to have in our lives and when they pass it is very difficult and they leave an empty space. Our dear Lord does have a special place for them when they are returned to Him. 

God bless you in this extremely difficult time and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Re: Coco Question ???*

Blessings and thanks, Reti, Mindy and Treesa (thanks so much for your beautiful e-mails, Treesa....I need and appreciate them always)
I was able to leave work early and get home before having to go back later this afternoon.

I wanted to ask about brown rice and black oil sunflower being a problem for pigeons/doves. I was giving the brown rice for 2 years....black oil sunflower whole seeds for about 6 months.

I appreciate any info. Just trying to keep the other birdies safe.

Thanks! XO


----------



## Skyeking

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I wanted to ask about brown rice and black oil sunflower being a problem for pigeons/doves. I was giving the brown rice for 2 years....black oil sunflower whole seeds for about 6 months.
> 
> Thanks! XO


Christin,

I have been giving my birds oil seed sunflower and long grain organic rice for years, but only as 2 percent of the pigeon mix. Pigeons require a varied mix which is found in most premixed pigeon seeds.


Here is a common mix:http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


There are two kinds of sunflower seeds:

The small black oil seed which is high in oil and used in most bird seed mixes, including pigeons. But they should get it very sparingly.

The larger white striped sunflower seed is not for pigeons, unless you take the shell off. It is a non-oil seed, but should be only a snack.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Could 'cracked' corn have been the culprit?*

Thank you, Treesa.

I'm glad it wasn't the organic brown rice or the black oil sunflower seeds, however, even though I add whole kernel corn into the mix I've been buying from the wildbird feed store for the past 6 mos., I noticed on the ingredients that cracked corn is mixed in....when the vet evacuated the crop, there was a piece of corn with a few other seeds but it looked like a whole kernel. And I'm positive I asked the guy at the feed store if cracked corn was in the mix and that he replied that there was not. I remember someone stating on a post to only give whole corn. ???
I also add split green peas, barley and small lentils. Thanks for the list.

I also looked all over the CoHop a few times for anything sharp like a staple from a newspaper etc. but couldn't find anything, therefore, I can only assume that the culprit was the cracked corn. Unless an illness that I'm unaware of, but he wasn't ill at all 4 hours earlier. I thank God that the other birds seem fine. I'm going to return the mix and get one without any corn.

This is a heartbreak....my first little birdie who loved me so much....the others can take or leave me. But Coco really loved me....I thought it was strange, especially when I was sad about Hannah...it seemed like he became even more affectionate. I'm sure all the good people here can relate.

I feel sorry for Hoppy and even Violet, they miss their buddies. I'll have to spend extra time with them. 
Do you think doves Rally and Ally will be good company for Hoppy? I wouldn't want anybody to fight. ???

I'll just keep praying for all of us. One day we'll Meet again. 
Thanks for your help.
BTW I love your pic and the Noah saying, Treesa!


----------



## Dezirrae

I'm just catching this terrible news Christin -- my heart just aches for you  

I cannot express in words how very very sorry I am. I hope you are holding up okay. I know your faith will see you through... {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

*They shall live forever in our hearts*​


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Sad and tragic news/Warning....*

Blessings of Protections and Great Health to All.

Hope all is well with all of you dear Birdie Family members, all of you are in my thoughts and prayers, as always.

Sadly and comfortably Violet (adopted 10 year-old feline) went to Rainbow Bridge this past May 31. I was with her 15mins. prior to and she was fine, watching her 2 turtle friends swimming back and forth as usual. They had been keeping her company since she was lonely after Simba went to Heaven. 
I went to wash some lettuce for the turtles and let the dogs out in back yard, went downstairs and she was gone curled in her little bed, but what disturbed me is that she had a small amount of blood from her mouth. After confiming she was without a heartbeat (I always have stethescopes on each floor) I quickly did a sweep of her oral cavity along with abdominal percussion to be sure she didn't choke. I know this happens with persons whom suffer MI type heartattacks, but wasn't sure about pets? I'm praying she just felt sleepy and weak and went to her bed and then to Rainbow Bridge not knowing anything. Really shocking and sad, However, what really almost gave me a heartattack was the following tragedy...

I am only able to partially discuss it now as I've been really in shock as well as sickened by it. I do so also to give Caution and Warning to others.

As those from Northern NJ know, we have a really HOT summer...the A/C in Hoppy's gazebo broke, so on the many Hot days I had no choice but to put her in a small cage during the day near to the Dove's cage in my bedroom making it impossible for me to get to my closet and drawers. Hence, my search for a home for her, where she could have friends also since she was lonely without Coco. I thank you so much again, Treesa, for your trying to help me search. God Bless you.
Anyway, long story short, my Siberian Husky never bothered with the doves and seemingly after a few sniffs at the cage under my supervision didn't care about Hoppy either. (Shepherds never even bother to sniff). On July 12, I came home to a horrible site of which I won't and can't go into detail and still praying for God to remove it from my mind's eye.
The cage was turned over on my bed with the door open and sweet Hoppy next to it. 

Just wanted to tell you guys cause I know that some allow their dogs and birds to play or be together, but I wouldn't do that if not supervised. I don't know why after 6 weeks of Hoppy being in and out of the house and the doves being inside for 2+ years the Husky decided to go through a great deal of trouble to get to into the roon...knocked over a gate and over alot of freakin' barriers (boxes etc). Couldn't keep door closed otherwise the birds would be without A/C. 

Will take a long time to get over this. Please heed as I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy though I thankfully I don't have any.
Thanks for listening.
Going to Church now.
Love and Prayers Always,
Christin.


----------

